# The Scariest Game You Will Ever See Hit The US...



## TwilightV (Jan 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j-1M9hwGXM&feature=player_embedded

Coming Tomorrow


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 17, 2010)

I knew the wii had its bad games, but seriously? Is this a very, VERY early April Fool's joke?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh my God, that actually looks...interesting. ^_^


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 17, 2010)

This must be a test on Nintendo's part to see if people will actually buy packaged crap.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 17, 2010)

Oi, Bandai Namco, where's my One Piece: Unlimited Cruise? >: (


----------



## Nestama (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh, I remember this game. It was one of the five final games to be played for the 'Ultimate Gamer' title during AvCon last year. It's a bit slow on sensing what pose you're in, but aside from that it's a pretty weird/fun game. Obviously made to make you look like a fool in front of your friends, family and random people.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 17, 2010)

Hahaha.
That's pretty good.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 17, 2010)

that's just... Thank god I have an xbox!


----------



## Jelly (Jan 17, 2010)

Whitemountaintiger said:


> that's just... Thank god I have an xbox!



what
its not going to like download itself and play nonstop

although that would be _funny_


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 17, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> what
> its not going to like download itself and play nonstop
> 
> although that would be _funny_



Yes it would be funny


----------



## Attaman (Jan 17, 2010)

Not as bad as this: Kung-Fu Hustle meets One Piece.  Not in the good way.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 17, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Not as bad as this: Kung-Fu Hustle meets One Piece.  Not in the good way.



I... I want to play it. D:


----------



## Jafoob (Jan 17, 2010)

the fuck did i just watch?


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 17, 2010)

Jafoob said:


> the fuck did i just watch?



A bunch of muscular men (and a polar bear) chasing after a guy who stole their protein powder. I'm explaining it and even I don't understand! DX


----------



## Jelly (Jan 17, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> I... I want to play it. D:



but it looks terrible


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 17, 2010)

I know, but...


----------



## Jelly (Jan 17, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> I know, but...



No, listen.
Sit down.
It looks terrible.
Terrible.

And there are better things you could do with your time.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 18, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> A bunch of muscular men (and a polar bear) chasing after a guy who stole their protein powder. I'm explaining it and even I don't understand! DX



At least you made it sound(kinda) straight.


----------



## Korex (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok...? o,o


----------



## Kajet (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow... that actually came to the US? I am shock...


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

lol oh japan

also that game looks amazing


----------



## Seas (Jan 18, 2010)

This looks like a game that would be hilarious for a HL2 mod or so, where people have a laugh fucking around a few hours or so, then get back to playing more sane games.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 18, 2010)

Come on Namco Bandai...give us Tales of Graces at least. Or the *finished* version of Tales of Vesperia. >:[ Then give it to Europe considering you had them waiting a year for a Beta.




jellyhurwit said:


> what
> its not going to like download itself and play nonstop
> 
> although that would be _funny_




Exactly...why should you be glad you have an Xbox when, if you had a Wii, you *wouldn't play this in the first place*. Apparently, the presence of this game on the shelf will mean it finds its way onto your game library. OH NOES WE MUST PREVENT THIS!!!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 18, 2010)

OMIGOD!!!
I knew it was japanese.
Only those freaks make this stuff.
High 4! chan.
NICOOOOOVIDeOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Azure (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd play the shit out of that.


----------



## chewie (Jan 18, 2010)

what the fuck


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 18, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Come on Namco Bandai...give us Tales of Graces at least. Or the *finished* version of Tales of Vesperia. >:[ Then give it to Europe considering you had them waiting a year for a Beta


Trust me, They both suck.


Badly.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 18, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j-1M9hwGXM&feature=player_embedded



Wait a sec, I remember seeing a vid of this thing a while back (months ago).

Only it was the Japanese version.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Trust me, They both suck.
> 
> 
> Badly.



do you just hate tales games or what


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 18, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> do you just hate tales games or what



Yeah, he does because it's made with *other people* in mind.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Yeah, he does because it's made with *other people* in mind.



He probably just doesn't like games that are plot intensive :V


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 18, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> do you just hate tales games or what


Well, Tales of Vesperia PS3 is a disappointment.


Also, Graces has dozens of bugs, some severe enough to crash the console and other locking players out of various parts of the game.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 18, 2010)

Was that guy jerking off the air in the top right corner?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 18, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Yeah, he does because it's made with *other people* in mind.


 Uh what?

I love Tales of hearts and Tales of Destiny 


David M. Awesome said:


> He probably just doesn't like games that are plot intensive :V


 Really?

......Really?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Really?
> 
> ......Really?



The implication is that you're stupid.

Which you are.

You're stupid.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 18, 2010)

This is why I love having a Wii. XD


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 18, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> The implication is that you're stupid.
> 
> Which you are.
> 
> You're stupid.



What is this? Fourth Grade?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> What is this? Fourth Grade?



These are the jokes, folks


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 18, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> These are the jokes, folks


 TROLL HARDER.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> TROLL HARDER.



That wasn't trolling

Do you even understand what trolling is


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> TROLL HARDER.



Okay I had to lol



David M. Awesome said:


> That wasn't trolling
> 
> Do you even understand what trolling is



Don't feed the trolls David


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 18, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> That wasn't trolling
> 
> Do you even understand what trolling is


 I know, I just wanna say it.


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 18, 2010)

Why are some people thinking this is store retail? It's WiiWare.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 18, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Why are some people thinking this is store retail? It's WiiWare.



Doesn't that make it more widely distributed since everybody can download it from the comfort of their living room? At least with retail they can just proclaim it a failure and eventually it would be reduced to bargain bins. But with WiiWare it'll stay up there for all eternity until someone gets it into his mind to take it down.


----------



## chefzomagic (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn, and here I had my hopes up for another decent horror game.

On the other hand, that's... kind of scary on it's own.  I can't quite imagine it being exactly the same in English.  A black dude with a chicken in his fro isn't gonna fly in the states.


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 19, 2010)

I've never seen a game.. this amazing.

I might actually want to play the Wii for once because of this.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2010)

it looks horrible, but i can't NOT play it...it resembles a black hole


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 22, 2010)

....
What. The. Hell?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 22, 2010)

CryoScales said:


> Doesn't that make it more widely distributed since everybody can download it from the comfort of their living room? At least with retail they can just proclaim it a failure and eventually it would be reduced to bargain bins. But with WiiWare it'll stay up there for all eternity until someone gets it into his mind to take it down.





AND, in WiiWare, you can just ignore it and act like it was never made - You know, like you WOULD HAVE if it was put in the store anyways.


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks pretty awesome, but I'll stick with my 360 and borderlands.


----------



## Marticus (Jan 26, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7j-1M9hwGXM&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Coming Tomorrow



Rofl, that looks awesome.


----------



## Icen (Jan 26, 2010)

AHAHAHAHAHAH - 

wait...this is real...?

:<


----------

